# getting a mandrel



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i was just given and old dunlap (sears) lathe by my granfather. it was made in 1942/43 it is in good shape and the old ge motor works good too. i want to get a mandrel for it. it has a i think a 5/8" shaft. the chuck goes on by sliding it on and tighting the little bolt like on a pulley. all the mandrels i can find are threaded ones. i know it sounds confusing and but if you have half a clue what im talking about please help. here are pics


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

thehunter said:


> i want to get a mandrel for it. it has a i think a 5/8" shaft. the chck goes on by sliding it on and tighting the little bolt like on a pulley. all the mandrels i can find are threaded ones.


They dont screw on to the shaft they screw on to the Morse taper which you slide into the shaft on the lathe. You probably need a MT1 mandrel since it is an older model, and I wood get an adjustable one. 

PSI, Rockler and I think Woodcraft has them.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> They dont screw on to the shaft they screw on to the Morse taper which you slide into the shaft on the lathe. You probably need a MT1 mandrel since it is an older model, and I wood get an adjustable one.
> 
> PSI, Rockler and I think Woodcraft has them.


 so that would be a morse taper #1


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

thehunter said:


> so that would be a morse taper #1


No I don't know what you have there. :no: This is a Morse taper


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i found one like the one you have pictured on rockler.i still dont exactly know what i need. also how does it attach to the shaft. im so new to wood turning im so confused


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

The shaft in the pic does not appear large enough to have a morse taper (female) hollow portion in it. Only way to know is to see a pic of the end of the shaft. It it is solid as I presume it is, it is not something you're going to find anything to fit. What you've got there just isn't something they make anymore. All modern lathes have a threaded spindle that is hollow to receive morse taper drive centers.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's not a morse taper. That spindle wasn't designed to hold modern chucks. However look at the chucks that have an adapter to fit Shopsmith lathes. The shopsmith has a 5/8" shaft with a flat on it. A setscrew holds the chuck on. If your shaft is 5/8" this might work. 
The older lathes like that often had #1 morse taper in the headstock but yours doesn't seem to have that. It would need a tapered hole that is about 5/8" at the biggest end.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*John Lucas is right ...*

I have one of these 1942/1943 Dunlap lathes -- John Lucas is correct, it is a 5/8ths straight spindle with a flat (to take a grub-screw to lock the attachment in place).

I bought a pen mandrel from this seller on eBay -- a search for "Shopsmith pen mandrel" should locate at least one; I think it was about $20 including a set of 7mm "slimline pen" bushings and the drill bit.

(edit) LINK: click here for a current auction

My lathe has a dead center at the tailstock which I've been unable to remove. This means there is friction because it presses against the end of the mandrel, and the point inside the cup is wearing away. Anyone know how to remove the ram so I can replace it with a live center?


----------



## Muddler (Jul 18, 2010)

Shopsmith is 5/8". Penn State Industries has pen mandrels to fit. Most chuck Mfgs should have adapters to fit chucks for the 5/8" shopsmith fittings.

Muddler


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

duncsuss,a slide hammer is a wonderful tool.Buy...make....borrow(Auto zone will loan you one).It uses a variety of attatchments which grab cntr......they came out of auto body world for pulling dents.

Check your private messages.BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

thehunter,you're getting VG info here.........keep diggin into the research.There are many "Tapers",Morse is probably the most used.It looks to me you have a plain/straight shaft?

Anyhow,keep us posted...there are some options,but if you can find something as mentioned above,great.BW


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Tubalcain has a video and chart of Morse taper shank sizes:

http://www.machinist-guide.com/morse_taper_dimensions.html


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> thehunter,you're getting VG info here.........keep diggin into the research.There are many "Tapers",Morse is probably the most used.It looks to me you have a plain/straight shaft?
> 
> Anyhow,keep us posted...there are some options,but if you can find something as mentioned above,great.BW


 it is just a straight shaft. i think i will try a shopsmith mandrel. its my great great grandfather's lathe. for a 68 year old it is in great shape. i also have his table saw and jointer


----------

